# Is my being Cynical showing?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Some thoughts about being cynical:

The colors of red white and blue stand for freedom right up until they are flashing behind you.
When wearing a bikini women reveal bout 90% of their body - men being polite only look at the covered parts. 
All money talks - but all of mine just say good-bye.
If you think no one cares if you're alive - miss a car payment or two.
It's been said that "Money can't buy happiness" but it sure helps to keep the kids in touch.
My therapist said my narcissism causes me to misread social situations. I pretty sure she's hitting on me.
And finally:
I think it's pretty cool on how the Chinese people made a language entirely out of tattoos.


----------

